

Jr WEb App Developer - gmts

Rocklin, CA based company seeking part time jr. level or beyond employee for web application development.&#60;p&#62;Requirements are as follows:
* Able to code in languages: PHP, Ruby, Python...
* Good working knowledge of logic flow in general
* Experience with some of the more common web frameworks like RoR, CakePHP, Symphony, Django, etc...
* Ability to write clean, concise, and at least somewhat moderately documented code
* Communicates well with others and works well in a team or solo
* Able to communicate well with clients&#60;p&#62;Optional Skills (not required, but any of these are a bonus):
* Experience with general MVC architecture concepts
* Experience working with software such as Photoshop, Illustrator, and InDesign
* Experience with revision control systems such as cvs, svn, git, hg, etc…
* Decent level of comfort with unix-type systems.
* Any kind of professional IT support experience
* Skilled with HTML5 and CSS3 and it's predecessors
* Design and layout skills -- ability to make visually appealing pages/templates and UI components
* Well versed with coding in Javascript and using the jQuery framework
* Be able and willing to develop pages with high levels of compatibility (don't worry, we don't care about IE6 -- just IE7+, FF, Safari, Opera, Chrome)
======
gmts
Email jessi@gmts.cc with cover letter, resume and qualifications. Thank you.

